# Potassium Metabisulfite and Citric Acid



## derunner (Mar 10, 2014)

I mainly use k-meta to sanitize bottles pre-filling, and for sanitize carboys. I use 3 tablespoons per gallon of water. Some places I have read that you should add citric acid to the sanitizing solution as it helps the SO2 gas to form and sanitize.

Would you use the citric acid in the case of sanitizing bottles? There are always a few drops left in a bottle. K-meta is good for the wine. Would you want a small amount of citric acid in the wine?

If you use citric acid + k meta, how much citric acid? I read equal amounts to k-meta so 3 tablespoons per gal. Is that correct?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 10, 2014)

I use 1 tsp of each per gallon of sanitize solution- there are alot of mixed views on this subject 

here is one link from E.C.Krauss
http://www.eckraus.com/8-oz-potassium-metabisulfite.html


----------



## derunner (Mar 11, 2014)

Steve, that is interesting. that is 1/9 what I am using per gal. That a big range. I see the link you provided was 1 tsp kmeta and 1/2 tsp citric acid. That also said to leave it in a vessel 20 mins for the fumes to work. I thought I had read somewhere 8 mins, but most likely I have always left 20 mins anyway.


----------



## derunner (Mar 11, 2014)

so is 3 tablespoons way too much? I thought I had read that on this website.


----------



## loumik (Mar 11, 2014)

derunner said:


> so is 3 tablespoons way too much? I thought I had read that on this website.



I have always used 3 Tbls kmeta and 3 tbls citric acid ever since I first started using this forum 5 years ago. I believe the thread I read that passed this advise along had been written by Wade, whom I have a lot of faith in.

One thing for sure when I open the jug I store my sanitizer in, you don't want your nose any where near it. Also, I would rather have too much than not enough.

LOUMIK


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 11, 2014)

derunner said:


> so is 3 tablespoons way too much? I thought I had read that on this website.



3 tablespoons is the dose on the package - that is a ph of water which is approx 7 - when you add citric acid you reduce the amount of meta because you are lowering the ph of water to approx the same as wine. 

I don't want excessive meta as my wife does react with it - so If I have excessively high amounts of sulfites in my bottles and then put my wine which I just added sulfite to it - then I will be off the charts 

All I can recommended is doing your own research and common knowledge as you Google the subject


----------

